# Bee Suits?



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

I've ordered tall suits through walter t kelley. Still too short in the inseam in my opinion.


----------



## richski (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm tall so the suits don't fit. ( 6'7" 250#) I went with a jacket (inspector) which works very well.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

At 130# and a 34" inseam, nothing fits. I've often wondered if that extra 2" of cloth on the bottom would cost so much. I mean, if you have shorter legs, you can cuff the pants legs. If you have longer legs, there's no option.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Sprig said:


> What is better cotton or nylon?


I prefer cotton, it's tough and comfortable. Of course the looser the better (air is the best insulator, even against bee stings!) 

-Nathanael


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

shawnwri said:


> I've ordered tall suits through walter t kelley. Still too short in the inseam in my opinion.


Kelley is looking into making "taller" tall suits. I talked to them last week about custom suits. I'm 6'7" 250# and NEED a taller/bigger suit. It's big perrenial yellowjacket time and I'm getting nailed pretty regular. They said to check back week of 1/7 when pam? gets back.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm tall and it's a pain to get anything to fit. I hunt and it's tough to get clothes with a long enough inseam. My hunting buddy is 5' 10" and 170 lbs. Everything he orders comes in his size and he can't understand why I end up with what's available in my size instead of what I really want to buy. I've settled on wearing an inspector jacket and regular old jeans. When the girls are really cranky (like last fall), I put on the suit. Yes, it's short in the legs (and I agree wholeheartedly with Hobie....can't they just add a little material and let people roll the pants up if they don't need the length) but I wear tall rubber boots to make up the difference. 99% of the time, I only need the jacket but at least I can fall back on the suit/boots combo if I need to. The suit doesn't go to waste the rest of the year though....a good friend loves to watch the bees when I work them and she fits into the suit like it was made for her! Oh...also, I've found that bigger is always better as far as tall goes. I'd rather order a size or two larger. It helps with the length and a suit being a little baggy helps against stings, so long as you don't have so big that you can't work in it.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

I've taken to having a seamstress friend sew an extra 8" strip on the bottom of the legs. Problem with that is she likes to put a couple ladybugs in strategic spots on the suit. Sure does'nt help my manliness


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

When you order a suit from Golden Bee Products you have to give them your measurements. They usually get it right, but telling them a little longer and bigger is better.


----------



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

*Golden-Bee*

Do you have/or can you give me any contact info for Golden Bee Products?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've been getting reports that people can't seem to get a hold of them. But here's the last I had:

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, MS 39466
601-799-5660

They usually have an ad in the ABJ. You might look there and see if there's been a change.


----------



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you Michael. As I am new to beek, I just signed up for ABJ and I am looking forward to reading it. 

Sprig
God Willing and the creeks don't rise I'll be there.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

Kelley's is not custom making extra tall suits. They'll sew extra on the legs & add velcro, but it will be a different color fabric. I'll give Golden bee products a call, or just have my seamstress do what she's been doing. Problem is Kelley's largest suits aren't quite big enough around either.

Any other sources for custom suits would be appreciated muchly!


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

golden bee products 4405 lake villa , metairie la.70002 504-456-8805 .Tag on suite i got last yr.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Golden Bee*

I just talked to them yesterday, ordered a catalog. 1- 504 456-8805 was the number she called me back on. Going to order one soon...


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

suprstakr said:


> golden bee products 4405 lake villa , metairie la.70002 504-456-8805 .Tag on suite i got last yr.



metairie? wonder if they will ship some boudain with the suit. Now THAT would be value !


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

A catalog? That's new to me. I know they offer gloves and aprons of which I have or had both, I am not sure what all else the might offer, I'll have to give them a call.

The apron is made of a stiff vynil, I don't like it very much but I do use it when handling dripping and sticky supers.

Did the lady that returned your call sound really old? I am curious if it is still the old couple running the business.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Has anyone gottern a suit from Golden Bee lately? 

My wife was planning to order me a suit for my xmas present and decided against it when they could/would not estimate a delivery date. They said they were still in recovery mode from Katrina.

Maybe I will have to order my wife one for anniversary present - in my size.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Golden Bee*

I left a message and she called me back in like 2 minutes. Older but not old, she was very nice, I asked if they had any info or a catalog on their suits she said they did, shes going to send me several for the bee club im in.


----------



## joekurm (Sep 23, 2007)

*Suits*

Sprig,

I sent you a PM. I don't know if you saw it or not.

Joe


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm about 6' 4" and now over 300. Couldn't find a fit at 255 either. With the help of my wife I have made a top out of double layered tight woven cotton about two and a half years ago. I'll make a new top with bottoms later until I can afford a "store bought" suit. Right now I wear grey sweat pants and rubberband the sleeves. Only stung once and I crushed her on my veil tie that was against my ribs. But if they have a catalog I would rather order from them, when I can.


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

[quoteI'm about 6' 4" and now over 300.until I can afford a "store bought" suit. quote]

Hi notaclue,

You might want to consider the Beek Suit. 
It is affordable.
I sell a lot of 4X's and my customers are very pleased with them.
Thanks,
Cinsage


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Golden Bee Suits:
I called Golden Bee Products on 2/20/08 at a number from a previous post, 601-799-5660 and was informed that the wife has passed away and Mr. Lemoine was not well. They gave me the daughters phone number 504-456-8805 and said she runs the business currently. When I called the number, a women answered, and before I could utter a word, she started on a tirade of expletives that made me think I had connected with an insane person. Like many in this forum, I would like to purchase a suit, but am not certain what I might be getting myself into. Does anyone else no what is going on?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I would call the first number, 601-799-5660, and ask if the number you called with the insane person was the right number. The old guy may have given you the wrong number.

Glad I got two when I did. This would be a good time for Magnet Man to get into gear with his production. I wonder how he is doing...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I think I will call the insane person, insane people need love too. We should ALL call her.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I called the number listed in ABJ (601) 799-5660 and was redirected to (504) 456-8805 also. Left a message and a couple of days later a Susan Lemoine called me back and was going to send me a brochure/order form. This was February 9, haven't heard or seen anything since. Left a message again yesterday, still nothing.

Also tried getting a suit from Magnet Man; ordered a suit and sent him a check in June of 2007. After hearing several times "we're starting to make suits again and you'll get a suit by......" I gave up in January. The check never did go through.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Magnet-man has finally gotten back into production. We had to add a room onto our house so we would have a halfway decent sewing room. The old room was a 10 by 15 room. That room gets real small once you put a 4 by 8 cutting table in. The contractor promised it would only take a month but it ended up taking three. I finally had to offer him a completion bonus just to get it finished. 

Bill the suit has changed quite a bit. Check my web site and see if a large will fit you. It is easier to send you a new suit than to modify the original prototype I made for you. 

The suit is different in the following ways:
1.	The Velcro has been removed from the sleeves and pants and replace with a band of fabric with elastic.
2.	There are zippers on the outside of each leg that go up to a little beyond the waist. This will allow you to put the suit on without taking off your boots. It also has a slider on top so you can get into your pants pocket. 
3.	There is a bee proof flap where the zippers meet for the veil. 
4.	Based on recommendation by commercial beekeepers, the solid fabric and pockets have been removed from the front of the suit. The feedback was the fabric killed the ventilation. These pockets have been replaced by a hive tool pocket on each side of the leg. There is also a back pocket. For those wanting a knee patch fabric is supplied with each suit. Because everyone’s knee will not be at the same height, there is no way for me to know where to put them. Since the pants unzip up to the waist, the knee pad is easy to sew on. 

I have five suits almost finished that are going to be shipped to my back order people. I have done a time study on these five suits and production time has decreased.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

PLEASE put me on the list  

I still dont know what to do about size though... Im 236 but losing. Im thinking a large will do the trick if they are roomy.

JoeMcc


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

magnet-man said:


> Bill the suit has changed quite a bit. Check my web site and see if a large will fit you. It is easier to send you a new suit than to modify the original prototype I made for you.


That's an impressive sizing chart! Yes, the large should do just fine. I'm looking forward to getting it and to see the modifications you have incorporated.

Congratulations on getting back into the swing of it!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I hope I'm one of those 5?


----------

